# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή >  Αποτοξίνωση συκωτιού σε πουλιά που βάφουμε

## xXx

Στο θέμα αυτό,

θα κάνουμε τα σχόλια - παρατηρήσεις μας σχετικά με το παρακάτω άρθρο,


* Αποτοξίνωση συκωτιού σε πουλιά που βάφουμε

**
*

----------


## geam

*ΧΟΛΙΝΗ*

Η χολίνη σχετίζεται µε το σύµπλεγµα των Β βιταµινών, αλλά δεν έχει αναγνωρισθεί επίσηµα ως βιταµίνη. Η χολίνη αποτελεί δοµικό συστατικό της φωσφατιδυλοχολίνης, καθώς και ενεργό συστατικό της λεκιθίνης.

Η χολίνη χρησιµεύει ως πηγή ευκίνητων µεθυλοµάδων σε αντιδράσεις τρανσµεθυλίωσης. Είναι επίσης απαραίτητο δοµικό συστατικό άλλων µορίων σηµαντικών για τον οργανισµό, όπως είναι ο νευροδιαβιβαστής ακετυλοχολίνη, η φωσφατιδυλοχολίνη (λεκιθίνη) και η σφιγγοµυελίνη. 

Επίσης, αποτελεί δοµικό συστατικό των κυτταρικών µεµβρανών, των λιποπρωτεϊνών του πλάσµατος, του παράγοντα ενεργοποίησης αιµοπεταλίων και του πλασµαλογόνου (φωσφολιπίδιο που βρίσκεται σε υψηλές συγκεντρώσεις στις µεµβράνες των καρδιακών µυϊκών κυττάρων)

Η λεκιθίνη και η σφιγγοµυελίνη συµµετέχουν στη µετάδοση κυτταρικών σηµάτων, µία σηµαντική διεργασία για την ανάπτυξη των κυττάρων, για τη ρύθµισή τους, καθώς και για την εν γένει καλή λειτουργία τους. Έρευνες σε ζώα υποδεικνύουν ότι έλλειψη χολίνης ή λεκιθίνης µπορεί να επηρεάσει την διαδικασία µετάδοσης σηµάτων και ερεθισµάτων και µπορεί να οδηγήσει σε ανώµαλες καταστάσεις όπως καρκίνος ή νόσος του Alzheimer.

Η χολίνη αποθηκεύεται στο εγκέφαλο, στους νεφρούς και στο ήπαρ κυρίως ως φωσφατιδυλοχολίνη και σφιγγοµυελίνη.
Η απέκκριση της χολίνης γίνεται κυρίως µέσω των ούρων. Ανεπάρκεια χολίνης στη διατροφή έχει συσχετισθεί µε περιπτώσεις ανώµαλης λειτουργίας του ήπατος, όπως η κίρρωση, και το λιπώδες ήπαρ. Έχει παρατηρηθεί ότι ασθενείς που λαµβάνουν ολική παρεντερική διατροφή φτωχή σε χολίνη, έχουν παρουσιάσει δυσλειτουργία του ήπατος, ηπατοκυτταρικές βλάβες, καθώς και λιπώδη διήθηση.

*Φυτά και βότανα που έχουν χολίνη: * 
Χαμομήλι, γλυκάνισος, αλόη, άρνικα, Calamus (Κάλαµους), Dandelion (Πικραλίδα) Elder (σαµπούκος) Euphorbia (Eυφόρβια) Horehound White (Μαρρούβιο το κοινό) Horse-chestnut (Iπποκαστανιά) Valerian (Βαλεριάνα)

----------


## birdy_num_num

> *ΧΟΛΙΝΗ*
> *Φυτά και βότανα που έχουν χολίνη: * 
> Χαμομήλι, γλυκάνισος, αλόη, άρνικα, Calamus (Κάλαµους), Dandelion (Πικραλίδα) Elder (σαµπούκος) Euphorbia (Eυφόρβια) Horehound White (Μαρρούβιο το κοινό) Horse-chestnut (Iπποκαστανιά) Valerian (Βαλεριάνα)


Τρώνε τα πουλιά τους σπόρους γλυκάνισου και τους ανθούς χαμομηλιοιύ, ή πρέπει να κάνουμε ρόφημα και να το δίνουμε αντί νερού?

----------


## jk21

το χαμομηλι αποξηραμενο ,μπορεις ανετα να το αναμιξεις σε ενα μιγμα βοτανων ,που μπορεις να δινεις στα πουλια σου 
*Μίγμα αποξηραμένων βοτάνων σε σκόνη για την αυγοτροφή*


εκει θα δεις να εχει γινει και προσθηκη λεκιθινης σε σκονη ,που ειναι ιδανικη πηγη χολινης και ετοιμη ! 
Για τους σπορους γλυκανισου δεν εχω δοκιμασει να δωσω ,παρα μονο σε μορφη ετοιμης σκονης σε αυγοτροφη .Ειναι σκληροι σχετικα και δεν νομιζω να σπανε ευκολα .Αλλα και στην αυγοτροφη ,σε αλλους γινεται αποδεκτη ,ομως εχω μαρτυριες οτι σε καποια μελη ,η αυγοτροφη χωρις αυτους γινεται πιο αποδεκτη .Αν βρεις λεκιθινη σε σκονη σε καταστημα με μπαχαρικα ,βοτανα της θεσσαλονικης ,εισαι υπερκαλλυμενος

----------


## birdy_num_num

Έχω σπόρους γλυκάνισου (που χρησιμοποιώ για μια σπέσιαλ σαλάτα για ανθρώπους :winky: ), οπότε θα τους βάλω και θα σας πω αν τους αγγίξουν ή όχι.

----------


## karakonstantakis

> Έχω σπόρους γλυκάνισου (που χρησιμοποιώ για μια σπέσιαλ σαλάτα για ανθρώπους), οπότε θα τους βάλω και θα σας πω αν τους αγγίξουν ή όχι.



*Εκτός θαύματος....δεν θα στους αγγίξουν !!! 

Τα δικά μου καναρίνια & καρδερίνες, απλά πήγαν...είδαν...μύρισαν.... και δεν ξαναπάτησαν !!*  :winky:

----------

